# Smooth ginger beer



## i-a-n (21/7/14)

I've found this online, I think I'll give it a go. 
Any ginger experts got any thoughts? 

http://www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=48082&highlight=Smooth+ginger+beer


----------



## chug!chug! (21/7/14)

Chappo's thread on Ginger beer is the best
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/30492-ginger-beer-recipe-scratch-brew-no-kit/?hl=ginger
Not smooth though big hot ginger flavour hit in the face!


----------



## Kingy (21/7/14)

chug!chug! said:


> Chappo's thread on Ginger beer is the best
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/30492-ginger-beer-recipe-scratch-brew-no-kit/?hl=ginger
> Not smooth though big hot ginger flavour hit in the face!


Yea it's costly to, but it's so god damn tasty.. Made a few now.


----------



## chug!chug! (21/7/14)

I make it in Bali as Ginger is $1.40kg. Red wine however much much more....


----------



## i-a-n (22/7/14)

Seems like I need to get a good supply of ginger.


----------



## chug!chug! (23/7/14)

The cost of Ginger in Oz is the problem what is it $30 a kilo? That's a lot of all grain beer...


----------



## mrsupraboy (27/7/14)

The markets do ginger for $13 a kilo. Cheapest place I found


----------



## deserter (30/7/14)

would it be wrong of me to suggest self check out lanes at the supermarket... maybe accidentally press carrots instead of ginger button.........


----------



## i-a-n (10/8/14)

deserter said:


> would it be wrong of me to suggest self check out lanes at the supermarket... maybe accidentally press carrots instead of ginger button.........


Wrong, wrong, wrong. 

PMSL

You'd have to buy a shed load to get your fuel discount.


----------



## Grott (10/8/14)

This is not so expensive and a top drop with a ginger "after burner " effect. My recipe for a good strong tasting ginger beer is:- 1 tin of Cooper's ginger beer, 1 kilo of dextrose, 1 750ml bottle of Bundaberg original natural ginger beer cordial and 2 large old ginger roots. Sanitise the food processor and pulverise the root, place in hop bag, boil about 1.5 litres of water, turn off and steep the ginger for half an hour. Put the liquid and the bag in the fermenter and off you go. I like to make it now for summer (have 90 long necks ready, yum).
Hope this is of interest, cheers


----------

